# on big jumps...



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

you must let them take you


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

I think you missed a few sentences in your post.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Take me on a date?


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

This threads like a circle... no point.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Take me on a date?


give me a time and date and i will take you and your buddies out for fine dining in, where is it, Colorado? In exchange, you will let me join you on the helo.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*mountain conditions?*

I have every intention of hitting a very large back country kicker this year. maybe you can help me.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

outlyr said:


> give me a time and date and i will take you and your buddies out for fine dining in, where is it, Colorado? In exchange, you will let me join you on the helo.


Handys..........don't forget the handys.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

What in the hell am I reading?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> What in the hell am I reading?


A.D.H.D

10 cha...I'm hungry


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*hetero*



mojo maestro said:


> Handys..........don't forget the handys.


I never said that I wouldn't have a woman on my arm.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*so you have seen my video.*



Mystery2many said:


> A.D.H.D
> 
> 10 cha...I'm hungry


did you like it?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

outlyr said:


> did you like it?


No. Where is it?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> Handys..........don't forget the handys.





outlyr said:


> I never said that I wouldn't have a woman on my arm.


....and Mojo never said it had to be a "woman" giving the Handy!! LOL!


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

This is the best thread I've ever read.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*hey lg*



linvillegorge said:


> What in the hell am I reading?


help me pick out my stick. you have experience with what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

outlyr said:


> help me pick out my stick. you have experience with what I am trying to accomplish.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*here, have at it*



Mystery2many said:


> No. Where is it?


make fun of me all you want.
outlyr - YouTube


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

You're an odd cat outlyr :icon_scratch:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

outlyr said:


> help me pick out my stick. you have experience with what I am trying to accomplish.


Hitting huge backcountry kickers? Naw man, I got no experience there.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Ive gone through every emotion at you on this thread... not sure if a like you or i hate you.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*move past that*

what are your plans for this season?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> Ive gone through every emotion at you on this thread... not sure if a like you or i hate you.


Lol! Yeah, he's definitely running the gammut of responses with this thread. Can't say I dislike him, but I definitely can't figure him. I guess I'd have to say, I kind of like the confusion tho. Makes for an interesting read. 



outlyr said:


> what are your plans for this season?


I'll bite, To have a blast riding as many days as I can, and progress as much as possible! :thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

zk0ot said:


> Ive gone through every emotion at you on this thread... not sure if a like you or i hate you.



"Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him. "


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*think it over.*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Take me on a date?


I can be of service to you. I happen to respect your work, you should know this... I have another idea! I can be your most loyal friend, and you, you could look at me as your brother. of course, you will just accept me, you will let me be me.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

outlyr said:


> I can be of service to you. I happen to respect your work, you should know this... I have another idea! I can be your most loyal friend, and you, you could look at me as your brother. of course, you will just accept me, you will let me be me.



I love brother. Would you be so willing to share? that i might bring my Eurocopter AS350. This notion of a backcountry jump leads me to believe you might allow me to deposit you on Everest.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

DCSnow?

10char


----------



## Clarion (Jan 6, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> "Yes, but there's just something about him. Something around the eyes, I don't know, reminds me of... me. No. I'm sure of it, I hate him. "


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

That is one great movie and one of my favourites!


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

"I'm your Huckleberry"


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Unless you let me pee in your butt we can't be friends.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*other options...*



BurtonAvenger said:


> Unless you let me pee in your butt we can't be friends.


that's too bad. i am sorry to hear that.

wait, wait... 
I also have a right hook that finishes fights.
Within the past year i put a heavyset fellow down with it.
All you have to do is say the word buddy.
I will be there for you.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

this thread needs more blue waffles.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*--*

i will be going into the back country soon


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> this thread needs more blue waffles.


i hate you so much right now


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

ShredLife said:


> this thread needs more blue waffles.





snowklinger said:


> i hate you so much right now


you must've peeked...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Sk got blue waffled!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

killclimbz said:


> Sk got blue waffled!


I just _Know_ I'm going to regret this, but wtf is a "Blue Waffle?" :dunno:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I just _Know_ I'm going to regret this, but wtf is a "Blue Waffle?" :dunno:


google image search it. It's not as bad as getting rick rolled.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> google image search it. It's not as bad as getting rick rolled.


-Dafuq!!!- 

I hate you! I really _really_ Hate you!! :laugh:
...truth is, I'm still not entirely clear on what exactly it is! (....and based on what I now can _*never*_ "unsee?" I will happily remain ignorant on the subject!)


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> google image search it. * It's not as bad as getting rick rolled*.


I lied.

:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*life is a game*

Game theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

The Deacon said:


> you must've peeked...


not my first internets padawan



The Deacon said:


> I lied.
> 
> :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


*applause


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Life is a game of blue waffles.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not really related but bacon and waffles sound good for breakfast this morning...


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Snowboarding tip of the day: Throw some of that in your pocket when riding and you have yourself an avalanche bacon.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*we will smoke together some time*

did i mention to you fellows that i always wanted to be a celebrity in India?


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*i so love snowboarding (please, try to speak this aloud, like Bain)*

this is my 45o post 
have a good evening
please, stop by the mixer sometime, my friends


----------



## Pigpen (Feb 3, 2013)

outlyr said:


> did i mention to you fellows that i always wanted to be a celebrity in India?


India is the king of blue waffles


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

hey Klinger, you're still rocking the Weezey airport dual boarding shit. Niiiiiice! You riding loveland again, this year? Loveland pass, I mean.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*I honestly had never heard of a 'blue waffle' before.*

You all came up with the name for this new NeverSummer stick. Thanks. you deserve all the credit.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*was that another game?*

perhaps, if that is what you want to call it.
fuck it, call it a game, i don't have a better name for it at the moment.


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Just when I thought this thread couldn't get it any better, it got better. I love this thread so much. This thread and I, we're besties now.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*click this:*

https://www.google.com/search?q=nev...iusAS_r4DIAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=790


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*The results will come, check back.*



outlyr said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=nev...iusAS_r4DIAg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1280&bih=790


I assure you, everyone may not know it yet, but it is a done deal!


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*This is MY work of 'art'*

You can call it whatever you want to.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*--*

that's how you spin a head


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

Making all kindz of gainzzzz.....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

is outlyer talking to himself, or do I have somebody on block and not realize it??


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

If you can't follow this conversation, that's too bad because it is insanely awesome.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

trapper said:


> If you can't follow this conversation, that's too bad because it is insanely awesome.


well, it's interesting, I'm just wondering if I'm missing half of it...:icon_scratch:


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

The Deacon said:


> well, it's interesting, I'm just wondering if I'm missing half of it...:icon_scratch:


Backcountry jumps and handies. That's the only thing you need to know.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

hey those blue waffles look tasty, i would eat one with whip cream


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

A man confronts you, he is the enemy. An enemy deserves no mercy.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

*"How did this happen?"*

pump and tuck


----------

